# Network cable unplugged with working cable



## ExperimentalDj (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a brand new Optiplex 3020 by Dell that I went through and put XP pro sp3 on, the software we use still has XP requirements :\. Anyway, I had it all working before when it was a box with W7 on it. Now it cannot connect to the internet at all. I had to install drivers for the ethernet adapter to be recognized. I tried installing multiple drivers, most came in pairs with the prefixes of LOM or 3020 or 3011. However, it keeps telling me that a network cable is unplugged.

According to this sheet:
http://www0.sun.ac.za/itservices/Documents/datasheets/Dell-OptiPlex-3020-Spec-Sheet.pdf
The computer has a realtek RTL8151GD adapter. I know I haven't tried every driver out there so throw some at me if you believe that's the issue.

I've tried using a different cables that for sure work and nothing is helping. I went through and ran "netsh reset winsock catalog", rebooted several times, and changed the network speed manually from the auto -> 1Gb -> 100Mb -> 10Mb all half+full duplex. 

In this realtek diagnostic utility it says that 3-6 are mismatched:
http://i.imgur.com/mG9BkRC.png
I have no idea what this means, but I thought it could be useful.

Lastly, I understand that I could probably go back to Windows 7 and get it working. But I really need this to work on XP without a VM.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ExperimentalDj (Jul 23, 2010)

Can't figure out how to edit...

I have gone into the BIOS and changed around the settings on there pertaining to the NIC. I have the following options:
Disabled, Enabled, Enabled w/PXE, Enabled w/Cloud Desktop
and a separate option
Enable UEFI Network Stack (this is a checkbox)

I've tried every possible combination with no change.


----------



## ExperimentalDj (Jul 23, 2010)

Tried some more random things in different orders. Nothing that I haven't already gone through, just trying to daisy chain a solution out of sheer luck.

I'm probably just SoL?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As it was working before the OS change, I doubt it's a BIOS setting. Most likely just a driver issue. 

There is a sticky for how to manually find drivers located in the Driver board: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## Quince Ocha (Jan 28, 2014)

Since Windows XP has already reached end of life, companies don't make drivers for it anymore. So if you have a new network card it's pretty unlikely that you will be able to get it to work on XP. You said on your post that you can't use XP with a VM, what is the reason for that? Because I think XP on a VM is your only option.


----------

